# New A5 or the Benelli M2?



## vowell462 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ive finally saved enough pennies for a new auto loader. Ive been wanting an A5 since I saw they were coming out with it. That is, until I went to buy one today.
I liked it, but just thought it was kind "cheap" looking. Also don't care for the two beads on the rib. On the plus side, I really like the way the gun throws to my shoulder.

Then I grab the M2. Feels great, swings well, and I know the operating system has been time proven. 

Im kinda torn between the two. I want a rugged duck hunting gun. That's what this will be used for. Ive been shooting an 870, and in the past few years an over and under.

Give me some opinions guys. Do not want a 3 1/2 inch gun. Just a 3 inch. And ive pretty much summed them up between these two. Which one would you buy....and why? TIA


----------



## Mark K (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd buy whichever one fits the best. I like the Benelli's. I have an SBEII and M2 in 12ga and an Ultralite in 20GA. 
I've always heard you can't go wrong with one of the three B's: Benelli, Beretta, or Browning!


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 4, 2013)

I got a new A5 and I love it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 4, 2013)

What Mark said. Buy what feels right not because it is "cool". Both are great guns and should not let you down.


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe I wrote this a little wrong. I apologize. I know both are great, I guess I was just looking for some pros and cons from owners of the guns. Both guns feel pretty darn good to me. Trust me, im far from trying to be cool. My 4x4 is of standard height, with factory rims and tires. My cooler in the back is Styrafoam, and my sunglasses came from Dollar General. But I do believe in a good gun.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 4, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Maybe I wrote this a little wrong. I apologize. I know both are great, I guess I was just looking for some pros and cons from owners of the guns. Both guns feel pretty darn good to me. Trust me, im far from trying to be cool. My 4x4 is of standard height, with factory rims and tires. My cooler in the back is Styrafoam, and my sunglasses came from Dollar General. But I do believe in a good gun.





I do not own either but have shot both. The M2 fit me better and is a good bit cheaper if i am remembering correctly. So i guess i am no real help to your question. Hopefully someone who owns these guns can give you some long term pros and cons.


----------



## dsanders (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a benelli m2.  I love the gun. I have only had 1 FTF dove hunting, but I shot straight up.  I also had my cheek comb and recoil pad swell last duck season when they got wet and cold. I called benelli and I had replacements in 3 days. That's great customer service. My benelli M2 has served me well and has killed a lot of ducks. Feel free to PM me for more details.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a couple of beretas and I've owned a couple of benellis. All good guns, but my latest is the new A5 and I like it.


----------



## BRADL (Nov 5, 2013)

I've only had my M2 for a year but i have shot ducks and doves and not one problem yet.


----------



## S.Tanner (Nov 5, 2013)

I've got a M2 Field. I have had it for three years. My gun before it was a SBE but I picked up the M2 in a gun store and wanted it. It has been flawless so far. Shoulders well. Never failed to fire. I really wanted an A5 when I heard they were coming out. Once I picked one up I got the same impression as you. Just didn't feel like my M2. For what it's worth I would go with the M2. There probably is very little price difference in the two. I would buy what felt the best.


----------



## CRP0223 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have an SBE2 for ducks and will likely pick up a new A5 for doves and clays here pretty soon.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Nov 6, 2013)

I have the new A5 in Shadow Grass and absolutely love it. The humpback design doesn't affect my shooting at all. I'm so ready to whack some ducks with that thing in about 18 days.


----------



## Humpback89 (Nov 7, 2013)

Buy whatever fits you best and falls down in place without any adjustments. About the recoil system on a m2 being proving they both operate off of the recoil of the shot which is what the old A5 was


----------

